# sanding



## Michaelnewbee (Jan 10, 2013)

When sanding multigrain woods do you sand with both grains ?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not sure what you mean "with both grains".

If grain is running in different directions, it is best to sand with a Random Orbit Sander to minimize the issues with grain direction.


----------



## Michaelnewbee (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes thank you I am sanding hard maple and noticed that the it is going in both directions.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Michaelnewbee said:


> Yes thank you I am sanding hard maple and noticed that the it is going in both directions.


If the piece has grain in both directions, then ROS is the best way to sand, otherwise with hand sanding you will see the scratches.

If you do not have an ROS, then you may be able to use a scraper card, but will have to play with how much skew angle required to minimize tearout.


----------

